# Treter TEchnik frage !



## trialbock (4. September 2008)

hey leute 

wenn ich mein (höchsten) treter eine 85 cm mauer hoch tret dann komm ich einfach 
viel zu flach auf.

also beim aufkommen ist mein arsch hinten unten aber das vorderrad  ist einfach so weit unten das es mich wenn ich nicht extrem dagegendrücke / koregiere/ nach vorne springe  , ich vorne absetze.

ist der abstand zur mauer zu weite weg ??? 

gebt mal ein paar tips 
merci














falls  ihr mein text nicht kapiert , FRAGEN !!!


----------



## *Sickboy* (4. September 2008)

Gute Frage!

... was mich aber viel mehr interessiert ... ist das der neue ultraleichte Helm von Try-All aus echtem Pavian-Haar, den du da fährst?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (4. September 2008)

In dem Moment mehr Rückenlage sollte das Problem lösen. Ansonsten kannst du auch versuchen noch mehr auf, statt gegen die Kante zu springen. Die Arme bei der Landung dann nach oben, statt nach vorne reissen. 

martin


----------



## trialbock (4. September 2008)

@ sickboy
falsche antwort . ich will nur was zu meiner tret technik hören , alles andre späther sonst wird das nie was !


----------



## *Sickboy* (4. September 2008)

Immer schön fruchtig bleiben, Herr Bock!


----------



## trialbock (4. September 2008)

also mehr rückenlage okay . und quasi in dem moment ein höheres schoko pedal?

ich denk mir als es sollte niedriger sein weil bei der landung es oft zu hoch ist .


----------



## Eisbein (4. September 2008)

ne martin mit der rücklage ist blöde.

du musst dichter ran und explosiver nach oben arbeiten. 

ich vermute bei dir ähnelt die flug kurve mehr einer graden als einer hyperbel. 

dichter an die mauer ran, später das Vorderrad hoch und dann aber mit schmackes nach oben. Wenn du bei der technik zu wenig schwung hast hast du genau das andere extrem, du hast zu viel vorlage. 

Ich schau nachher mal rein ob ich von mir nen guten treter finde und hol mal ein paar frames raus.



Mal ne andere frag wie lang ist dein bock und wie groß bist du?

Ich habe mit dem langen BT 1110 gegenüber 1070 am zhi auch einen unterschied festgestellt, der deinem problem ähnelt. Habs gelöst durch dichter ran, macht dann auch nichts wenn das vorderrad mal leicht die kante tuschiert (von tippen kann hier denk ich noch nicht die rede sein).

ich hoffe das ist einigermaßen verständnisvoll niedergeschrieben.


----------



## trialbock (4. September 2008)

1080 . ich bin 173 cm . 
die perspektive ist ******** auf dem pic . 
also ich  berühre die mauer/ kante nicht mit dem VR !
 ich arbeite auch immer mehr nach vorne, nur werde ich immer unsicherer , ob das der richtige weg ist .

die kurbelbewgung ist momentan die schwäche bei mir . 
also dadurch das ich immer dichter rangehe muss ich immer wieder den start der ersten umdrehung einprogramieren .

ich habe auch emein  vro vorbau etwas zu mir  eingestellt , vieleicht  kann ich dadurch etwas ändern . 

andres prob ich bekomm das VR nicht schnell genug hoch.


----------



## isah (4. September 2008)

Nico ich weiss, dass du 'ne andere Technik machst. Trotzdem würde ich mich nicht so darauf fixieren.



> ähnelt die flug kurve mehr einer graden



.. was weder falsch noch hässlich ist. 

Hier 'n Bild aus dem Koxx Days Video, so wie _ich die Sache angehen würde.


----------



## trialbock (4. September 2008)

damals mit meinem 20" konnte ich nen roller, da hatte ich mehr rücklage !
beim 26" kann ich den roller nicht mehr.

>>>ähnelt die flug kurve mehr einer grade<<<<
ja ich Jumpe ehr so 45 grad nach oben wie von unten raus dieses " U " .

ich denke noch mehr rann und eine  richtig starke rücklage ist schonmal was wo ich mich üben kann !


----------



## Eisbein (4. September 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Nico ich weiss, dass du 'ne andere Technik machst. Trotzdem würde ich mich nicht so darauf fixieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ich hab ne andere technik...

aber auf dem bild von dir ist auch zu erkennen das er recht spät abspringt, sieht für mich auch eher wie ein bunnyhop aus.

Was mir garde noch einfiel. Entscheidend ist bei mir auch die abstimmung zwischen kurbelposition und hochziehen vom VR. 

manchmal ist das VR grade so vom boden weg und ich bin schon fertig mit kurbeln dann gehts weit nach vorne (dein problem) wenn ich aber erst fertig bin wenn das VR schon weiter oben ist komm ich sauberer hoch und mit mehr rücklage bei der landung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (4. September 2008)

okay verstanden . !!!!!

 an das habe ich auch schon gedacht . 

somit bekomm ich ja auch automatsich mehr rücklage .
stimmt meine kurbelstellung beim apsrung oder ist die zu weit oben ?? ( 2 PIC )


----------



## Icke84 (5. September 2008)

hab genau das gleiche problem.

bei niedrigen kanten lande ich aufn hinterrad, aber sobald es auch so um die 80cm sind siehst bei mir auch so aus.

ich habs auch manchmal mit mehr rückenlage hinbekommen. was nico sagt mit den kurbeln habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Scr4t (5. September 2008)

also ich kann Nico und Martin zustimmen.

Ich lande eigentlich meine Treter immer aufm HR, vorrausgesetzt:

1) ich bin sehr explosiv beim antreten und reisen! desto höher, desto mehr explosivität
2) ich bin nicht zu weit weg von der kante! wenn du zu weit weg bist, dann drückst du das rad rein um "irgendwie" raufzukommen. 

hoffe konnte auch bissl helfen


----------



## MisterLimelight (5. September 2008)

1.) später abspringen
2.) mit den Armen musst Du nach oben "boxen", nicht nach vorne.


ein anderer viel verbreiteter tipp: "Immer treten!"


----------



## mr.mütze (5. September 2008)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> 1.)
> 
> ein anderer viel verbreiteter tipp: "Immer treten!"




ich wusste doch irgend was vergesse ich da immer


----------



## trialbock (5. September 2008)

gibts da ne übung: zu dem nach oben boxen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (5. September 2008)

nicht direkt. aber reissen (im beriech des gewichthebens) zielt etwas in die richtung. denn da gehts darum das gewicht dich am körper hoch zuziehen. ÄHNLICHES machst du auch mit deinem rad.


----------



## trialbock (5. September 2008)

oaky 

ich bin grad auf die idde gekommen das ich so flach lande weil ich s stark rein trete und viel schwung nach vorne habe . das kann ich doch dann damit behben wenn meine rücklage mehr wird ! oder auf was genau muss man achten ??? 

 und wie stell ich mir das vor ??  hoch ziehn oder drücken????


----------



## isah (5. September 2008)

> ich bin grad auf die idde gekommen das ich so flach lande weil ich s stark rein trete und viel schwung nach vorne habe . das kann ich doch dann damit behben wenn meine rücklage mehr wird ! oder auf was genau muss man achten ???



Das ist doch jetzt 'n Witz!?

martin


----------



## trialbock (5. September 2008)

ein pferd kommt in die bar , fragt der kellner :wieso so ein langes gesicht 

ne spass bei seite .::::::

quasi setz ich ja meine kraft zu sehr nach vorne ein !!


----------



## Scr4t (6. September 2008)

Isah wollte dir, so glaube ich, nur mitteilen, das deine eigeninterpretation nicht ganz richtig ist....

zu stark reintreten gibt es glaub ich nicht... guck dir mal die pro´s an, die bolzen richtig rein.

es liegt also schon an deiner technik und nicht an deiner überdimensionalen Kraft


----------



## isah (7. September 2008)

Ich hab vorhin ein bisschen probiert, 'ne Möglichkeit wie man auch (mindestens ich) eigentlich immer sauber auf dem Hr landet ist beim Anfahren den Körper nach vorne zu lehnen, viel Gewicht auf'm Vr also.






Ich mach zwar mehr Bunnyhops, aber es klappt auch beim Treter. 

martin


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. September 2008)

Also die Geschichte mit dem au fdem HR landen, kann auch an deiner Innenlagerhöhe liegen, das Problem hab ich aktuell. Ein höherer Vorbau kann hier helfen. Wie hoch ist denn dein Innenlager??


----------



## trialbock (7. September 2008)

ja so + 25


----------



## Eisbein (7. September 2008)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Also die Geschichte mit dem au fdem HR landen, kann auch an deiner Innenlagerhöhe liegen, das Problem hab ich aktuell. Ein höherer Vorbau kann hier helfen. Wie hoch ist denn dein Innenlager??




ich hab von -10 bis aktuell +45 noch nie ein problem gehabt


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. September 2008)

ich hab +55


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (8. September 2008)

lass mich raten du hattest anfangs nen vorbau mit ca. 110mm länge und 7° neigung drauf


----------



## trialbock (8. September 2008)

Ich werd mal  ein steileren   vorbau testen .
oder zuerst etwas an der lenkerstellung/Vorbausellung ändern . habe ja diesen tollen von syntace ^^

aber zuerst muss ich wieder laufen können .


----------



## mr.mütze (8. September 2008)

also ich mit adamant mit 55+ und monty combo geht gut nach oben beim treter.


----------



## ahlberg (8. September 2008)

son schwachsinn, vorbau und zeuch umbaun weil der treter net anständig geht. geh einfach raus und üb, dann klappts auch.


----------



## AcaPulco (8. September 2008)

Und immer schön Gewicht aufs Vorderrad beim Treter! Auch beim ziehen und immer!


----------



## Michamant (8. September 2008)

ey zieh halt mal anständig ...pfeife..wenn du dich mit den leuten hir rummstreitest kommst auch net hoher !!! tz


----------



## trialbock (8. September 2008)

ahlberg schrieb:


> son schwachsinn, vorbau und zeuch umbaun weil der treter net anständig geht. geh einfach raus und üb, dann klappts auch.



soll ja nicht heissen das es wundert bewirkt aber mit sicherheit kann mann mit andren vorbauten die verschiedene techniken besser hinbekommen.


----------



## trialbock (8. September 2008)

Michamant . streiten sieht bei mir anderst aus . und wenn ich kein bock auf die ******** mehr hab kack ich auf den fred und ärger mich erst gar nicht !


----------



## ahlberg (8. September 2008)

ja evtl. besser hinbekommen schon, vorraussetzung dafür ist aber es erstmal überhaupt hin zu bekommen. das geht am besten mit viel training und im idealfall auch eigene videos anschaun (wenn man die möglichkeit hat) und die fehler selbst erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (8. September 2008)

ja seh ich genauso . ich red auch nicht gern über techniken und  übe lieber 100 mal aber momentan hab ich nen bänderanriss. 

Ich bekomme den treter hin , kein problem aber  ich will ihn sauber hinbekommen und dazu hat der thread so wie es ausieht jetzt auch schon ausgedient .

feettes merci an die leute die pics hochgeladen haben um zu zeigen wies gemacht wird . So soll nen forum funktionieren .


----------

